# Garage door repair



## Cdawg (Mar 9, 2016)

Anybody here work on them or have experience? I'm purchasing a home that needs some repairs on the garage door. The inspection showed that springs were broken or worn. I'm not scared to work on things, but I've never fooled with a garage door. I know that the springs are under load, and can be dangerous. Is this something I should tackle myself, or hire a professional? Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

What side of town will help alot


----------



## Cdawg (Mar 9, 2016)

Sorry, I forgot to mention that. The home is in Montgomery, cape conroe subdivision to be exact


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

You don't fool with these doors. Some strange physics and tremendous stored energy. If you don't know what's pushing or pulling , which way you can get hurt for sure. 

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

If you do not have the right tools(winding bar(s)..) or have never worked on a garage door I would suggest you not start. If the springs are broke than the chance of serious injury is reduced.
How big of a door do you have and is it torsion springs your talking about?


----------



## Cdawg (Mar 9, 2016)

Its a one car garage. The inspector didn't say if it was the torsion springs or the assist springs, but since the motor is shot its probably the torsion spring.


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

One of mine was broken in Spring when I bought the house. They are cheap to buy but can be dangerous. I googled garage door repair and a company came out and replaced the spring for around $250 but that was a few years ago. Here is the sticker they put over my button.


----------



## FishinDude1973 (Oct 3, 2012)

I repair and remodel everything I own except 1 thing- Garage Door Springs. Why? A friend of mine was doing his and shattered his jaw and lost a ton of teeth. Had his jaw wired shut for a long time. Not worth the risk, hire a pro. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdawg (Mar 9, 2016)

Thanks yall. I'll take $250 over a broken jaw any day


----------



## Ragecajun (Oct 31, 2011)

*Garage Door Repair*

My sister found a Garage Door Repair man who was awesome to deal with and Cheaper than everyone else.

I have used him at my house, and several other family members have used him for everything from Garage door opener installation, spring repair, to replacing the entire garage doors and openers.

His Name is David (281) 7O6-I477 (Tell him Ryan the Pasadena PD Officer referred you) (Phone number changed to alpha numeric for internet security reasons)...

He is a nice guy and a fellow gun enthusiast.


----------

